# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Nieuw type cholesterol nog schadelijker voor gezondheid

## FRANCOIS580

*Nieuw type cholesterol nog schadelijker voor gezondheid* 

De ene soort cholesterol is de andere niet. We wisten al langer van het bestaan van goede en slechte cholesterol. Maar hier blijft het spijtig genoeg niet bij. Wetenschappers ontdekten nu immers een nieuw type cholesterol, dat hoofdzakelijk voorkomt bij ouderen en bij patiënten met ouderdomsdiabetes. Wat zijn nu de gezondheidsrisico's van dit nieuwe type cholesterol, en kunnen we zélf iets ondernemen om de schadelijke gevolgen ervan tot een minimum te beperken?

Het was aan de universiteit van Warwick in Groot- Brittannië, dat wetenschappers op het spoor van dit bijzonder schadelijke type cholesterol kwamen. Tijdens hun onderzoek werden de verschillende vormen van slechte cholesterol uitvoerig onderzocht.

*Nieuw type cholesterol met meer suikermolecules*
Het belangrijkste kenmerk van dit nieuw type cholesterol is dat er opvallend meer suikermolecules in aanwezig zijn. Dat heeft meteen ook tot gevolg dat deze molecules veel dichter op elkaar zitten dan dit bij de andere slechte cholesterol (LDL) het geval is. Dat is het belangrijkste verschil met de gezonde cholesterol (HDL), dat het risico op hart- en vaatziekten aanzienlijk vermindert. Door zijn groter gehalte aan suikermoleculen, is de recent ontdekte cholesterol (MGmin- LDL) nog veel schadelijker voor onze gezondheid.

*Nieuw soort cholesterol vernauwt bloedvaten*
Deze ultra slechte cholesterol stroomt nog moeizamer door onze bloedvaten. Daardoor gaat het nog sneller tegen de wanden van onze bloedvaten kleven, met alle nadelige gevolgen vandien. Op deze manier ontstaan 'plaques', of afzettingen van deze slechte cholesterol op de binnenkant van onze bloedvaten. Deze gang van zaken is verantwoordelijk voor de vermindering van de bloeddoorstroming, daardoor onze bloedstroom veel moeizamer verloopt dan normaal.


*Groter risico op hersenbloeding en hartinfarct*
Komt zo'n afzetting van cholersterol los, dan wordt die met onze bloedstroom meegevoerd, en kan dit op andere plaatsen in ons lichaam allerlei levensbedreigende verstoppingen in onze bloedsomloop veroorzaken.Uiteindelijk zal deze super kleverige.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## Flogiston

Heb je een bron bij dit bericht? Het enige dat je nu schrijft is dat de ontdekking is gedaan aan de Universiteit van Warwick. Ik mis een verwijzing naar een onderzoeksverslag. Je noemt zelfs de namen van de onderzoekers niet.

Verder vind ik de berichtgeving nogal pover. Ik kan het artikel als volgt samenvatten: er is een nieuw ongezond type cholesterol ontdekt, en om de gevolgen daarvan te vermijden moet je gewoon de leefregels aanhouden waarvan we sowieso al wisten dat ze gezond zijn.

Kortom, een artikel zonder bronvermelding en zonder consequenties voor ons gedrag en onze gezondheid.

----------


## sietske763

enne.............weer ""ouderdomsdiabetes................""tjonge jonge...dat maakt t zo ongeloofwaardig...........het is diabetes type 2,
alleen daarom heb ik het totale blog al niet meer gelezen, daar erin de intro alweer fouten staan.

----------

